
Could Olympians Be Tweaking Their Genes? - aburan28
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/cross-check/could-olympians-be-tweaking-their-genes/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Orson Scott Card nailed that topic in an SF story for Omni magazine some
thirty years ago.

IIRC, boxers had their brains in their butts.

